# WH Rez RAW - 6/29/10



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2010)

I met up with Jeff and Woodcore at the rez for a nice rip around the place.  Did pretty much the same loop I usually do, with a few variations up top, also showed Jeff the good stuff in the area right before the climb back up to the fence line on the way back out.  The loop ended up being just under 10 miles for Jeff and I and right at 10 for Woodcore. 

Jeff was cruising tonight, I can definitely tell that he's been riding as much as he has and that he likes his new bike more than the old one.  Nice work Jeff!  Woodcore was killing it as usual, despite that he took the last few days off from riding...  No one wants to hear how I was riding so I'll spare you.

Great ride.  Thanks for the company and the pretty constant push throughout the ride guys!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 29, 2010)

Yup, you pretty much summed it it up B! A fast paced hit it and quit it kinda ride with very few stops along the way. I ended up with 10 miles and 1360 feet of climbing, none the less most enjoyed riding those technical sections of trail tonight that are not frequented by the masses. 

Both you and Jeff are kickin' it up a notch for sure this year and riding pretty damn fast! Other than some of the climbs both of you where right on my back tire and sending that friendly reminder to me to crank faster for sure!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know about the rest, but I sure as hell was slow on the climbs!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I don't know about the rest, but I sure as hell was slow on the climbs!



Long climbs seem to be my weak spot right now, able to do them, but my pace seems to be slow.(woodcore confirmed that as he just pedaled away from us rather quickly on both climbs)

Good ride last night, the weather actually started to cool down as we rode which was nice. Thanks for showing me some other trails there too, a lot nicer than just riding the dyke out to the hill.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks for showing me some other trails there too, a lot nicer than just riding the dyke out to the hill.



I like going through there, mostly because it's not too traveled by others, so it's tighter and not as played out as a lot of the other stuff at the Rez, but still lots of fun, like most of the other stuff at the Rez.

One of these days I'll make it to case with you, but like you were saying it'll probably have to wait until a weekend...

BTW - If long climbs are your weakness, what are they to me?  You annihilated me on both of the longer climbs last night!  I used to be able to scoot up that climb back up to the fence line on the way back in 2-1 without much problem.  Now I'm seriously sucking wind and slow as a snail.  Or I'm still the same speed and everyone else has gotten that much quicker!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I used to be able to scoot up that climb back up to the fence line on the way back in 2-1 without much problem.  Now I'm seriously sucking wind and slow as a snail.



The solution is simple......ride more and stay away from the whoopee pies ! :razz:


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> The solution is simple......ride more and stay away from the whoopee pies ! :razz:



To be fair, the last time I made whoopie pies (before our daughter's birthday party) was the AZ Sugarloaf trip.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> The solution is simple......ride more and stay away from the whoopee pies ! :razz:



While whoopee pies aren't the staple around here that everyone thinks they are..   The sentiment is 100% correct.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> While whoopee pies aren't the staple around here that everyone thinks they are..   The sentiment is 100% correct.



So they just weigh you down and are not like power bars?


----------

